# Blind cord safety protector



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

The child safety cord winders that you put up high out of reach of a child don't seem like they'd work too well, since the cats can/will climb the blinds to get to them to play with. So I've been looking for something that surrounds the blind cord. This would only work if you keep the blinds down all the time, since pulling them up would create lots of exposed cord since the tubing is cut to size when the blind is down. (If you sized it while the blind was up you could never close it because the tubing would prevent the cord from retracting.

Has anyone seen anything like this? How do you guard against playing with them? - other than going cordless? What devices have you found?


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Never mind, I just saw the pre-slit electrical cord protectors, which I suppose you can use for this. But at 7 bucks for 20 feet I suppose you can buy this stuff i got at Home Depot and slit it yourself also


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

I use to have 2 inch cleats -like the ones on a boat but smaller - on every window to wind the cords around at our old house - worked better and safer than anything else but it is very permanent since you have to screw them into the woodwork around the window.

Now I pretty much use hairbands to hold them bunched up and out of the way. If I closed and opened my blinds daily it would drive me nuts so most just stay half and half or all the way down and I just spin them open or closed.

I always tought it would be great if there were some sort of retractable something that you could thread on but I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I thought about some cleat type device, or band to tie them up high, but wouldn't the cleats, or any device holding the cords up, still cause kitty to climb to reach them?


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

hal1 said:


> I thought about some cleat type device, or band to tie them up high, but wouldn't the cleats, or any device holding the cords up, still cause kitty to climb to reach them?


I guess if you let anything dangle they would still attact attention. When I used them the cleats were large enough to allow the entire cord to be wrapped up tight - no dangling ends. That being said the number of times I fought with my husband about his not tying up the entire cord completely out of reach is part of what made me not want to go that route again.


----------

